# Stuffed Mushroom Omelet



## QSis (Dec 3, 2008)

I had THE BEST omelet I've ever had last weekend: the filling was stuffed mushrooms!

Loads of small button mushrooms, stuffed with a simple seasoned breadcrumb, onion, celery, butter mixture, and baked.

It was a little neighborhood breakfast place in Kingston, MA and one of the waitresses created it as a special that day.  FANTASTIC!!

Just thought I'd share, for the next time you have leftover stuffed mushrooms. 

Lee


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 3, 2008)

that sounds so good!!!
Thanks Lee!
... but i never have leftover stuffed mushrooms.....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

Me either... mine would never make it to the omelet.

But..it's a nice idea.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh man, thanks for the idea!

I might have access to some "leftover" seafood stuffed mushrooms later this month once Christmas Party season gets into full swing.  I might have to do a light shrimp sauce or light crab sauce, wait, no, what's the classic with fresh flaked crabmeat drizzled with Hollandaise?  Do the omellette, top with crab, drizzle with the hollandaise?  Maybe some kind of decandant appetizer special?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2008)

Speaking of omelets. i know I'we asked this question before, but for a life of me I can't find the thread. Anyway. What are standard/usual items for the omelet line in the restaurant?


----------



## QSis (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, let's see, Charlie, I guess the standard fillings I've seen aren't particularly exciting: chopped onions (yellow and green), chopped green peppers, sliced mushrooms, bacon bits, shredded cheese .....um, that's all I can think of.

Lee


----------



## Lisar (Dec 11, 2008)

The only problem I would have is that any left over mushrooms would never even make it to the fridge. They would be ate.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2008)

What about tomatoes? Do we have professionals here? Also people who go out to branch, please next time you are in the restaurant look whats there, please.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 11, 2008)

Right Chas.....Spanish omelette......


----------

